# False Flag Operation at Pulwama and Ideology of Hindutva into Play



## Signalian

*From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While Republic TV media team was stationed beforehand at the scene of Pulwama attack. For political gains, Modi very callously killed his own soldiers in Pulwama to win India's general elections scheduled for April-May 2019. 

It is important to note during the 2019 election, Modi made Balakot airstrikes as one of the foremost topics for the election campaign. This is evident from fact that on April 9, 2019, while addressing a rally in Ausa in Maharashtra's Latur, Modi said: "Can your first vote be dedicated to those who carried out the air strike." He further added: "I want to tell the first-time voters: can your first vote be dedicated to the veer jawans (valiant soldiers) who carried out the air strike in Pakistan. Can your first vote be dedicated to the veer shaheed (brave martyrs) of Pulwama ". *







*Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and Ideology of Hindutva*
In 1925, an Indian doctor named K. B. Hedgewar formed the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) to promote a more centralized and assertive interpretation of Hinduism.1 Hedgewar envisioned India as a distinctly Hindu nation in which the populace was united around a common and defensible interpretation of Hinduism or Hindutva. As an ideology it is based on the principle of establishing the hegemony of Hindus and the Hindu way of life in the Subcontinent. One thread of this ideology is to restore the division of Indian subcontinent by making it one entity. RSS believes that the 1947 partition of India and creation of Pakistan and later Bangladesh are in fact a sacrifice of holy land of Akhand Bharat and this historic mistake needs to be corrected. One RSS member, Nathuram Godse, was so incensed by Gandhi agreeing to the partition of India and his thoughts of a religiously tolerant society, that he assassinated Mahatma Gandhi on January 30, 1948.

The Bharatiya Janata Party’s (BJP) origins lie in the Bharatiya Jana Sangh, popularly known as the Jana Sangh, founded by Syama Prasad Mukherjee in 1951 in response to the politics of the dominant secular Indian Congress Party. It was founded in collaboration with the Hindu nationalist organization RSS and is in fact the political arm of the organization. Presently, RSS is part of the Sangh Parivar, a conglomerate of Hindu nationalist organizations spanning religion, politics and defense of the faith. RSS firmly believes that Subcontinent is a native Hindu region that has been invaded and contaminated by foreign religions. According to their views, Indian Muslims which constitute at least 14.2 percent of the country’s population cannot be accepted as sons of the soil. RSS also now publicly demands that Hinduism should supplant secularism as the guiding principle of Indian society.2 The ultimate aim of this philosophy is political and cultural subjugation of the country's Sikh, Christian and Muslim populations first, as well as the undoing and absorption of Pakistan/Bangladesh into the Indian Union later.
Prime Minister Modi embodies the past, present and future of the Hindu nationalist movement that is RSS. Modi was born on June 17, 1950; he joined the RSS youth wing when he was only 8 years old and became a full-time volunteer at the age of 17. In 1985, he joined BJP. In 2002, he became the Chief Minister of Gujarat and subsequently in 2014, he became Prime Minister of India. His exponential rise to power is based on strong anti-Muslim and anti-Pakistani ideology. To attract majority Hindu vote, he has openly professed demolition of Babri Mosque, ban on cow slaughter, revoking the special status of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJ&K) and teaching a lesson militarily to Pakistan and even fragmenting it further on numerous occasions.

In order to increase its vote bank among Hindus, Modi-led BJP party has always whipped up anti-Muslim sentiments. For example, in 1992, it organized a Hindu mob to demolish 16th century Babri Mosque. The contention was that the mosque was built upon the birthplace of the Hindu God Rama. Ensuing Hindu-Muslim communal riots spread to cities like Mumbai, Surat, Ahmedabad, Kanpur, Delhi, Bhopal and several others, eventually resulting in over 2000 deaths, mainly Muslim.3
In 2002, about 58 Hindu pilgrims died in a burning train near the Godhra railway station in the Indian state of Gujarat. In making a public statement after the incident, Modi declared it a terrorist attack planned and orchestrated by local Muslims. Resultantly, communal riots broke out in Gujarat. In one of the bloodiest massacres in the history of modern India, mobs armed with addresses of businesses and residences owned by Gujarat’s Muslim minority attacked and systematically eliminated Muslims. Human Rights Watch reported that nearly 2,000 Muslims were massacred by Hindu mobs and over 150,000 displaced.4 Modi as Chief Minister ordered Gujarat’s police not to halt the bloodshed or aid the victims. The worst-affected area was Ahmedabad, the state’s largest city. Violence continued unabated for three days from February 27 to March 1 and more sporadically throughout Gujarat for months. The U.S. State Department later concluded that Modi was complicit in the riots, that he ordered Gujarat’s police not to stop the violence or aid the victims, and that his police forces were directly involved in the bloodshed.5 Modi was never charged, however, but was instead reelected to a third term with a landslide vote. His use of state terrorism to inspire his core voting bloc continues unabated till date.
On May 17, 2004, Lalu Prasad Yadav was appointed railway minister. In September 2004, two and half years after the train burning, Yadav appointed former Supreme Court Justice Umesh Chandra Banerjee to investigate the incident. In January 2005, Banerjee presented his interim report, which tentatively ascribed the fire as an "accidental fire," after ruling out other theories.6 He cited a forensic report stating that the injuries on the victims were only compatible with an "internal fire." This was despite Modi being declared as the ‘Butcher of Gujarat’ by international media, as the Muslim genocide was conducted under his watch. Based on the facts mentioned above, he was also refused entry visa by the U.S. for sponsoring and abetting state-sponsored terrorism as Chief Minister. He became the hero of the Indian extreme right and was elected as Prime Minister of India in 2014.
*






Pulwama Attack – A False Flag Operation*
On February 14, 2019 a suicide attack at Pulwama in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJ&K) occurred, which mirrored a suicide bombing in Iran’s Sistan-Baluchestan border province on February 13 that left 27 Iranian Revolutionary Guards dead. According to sources, the modus operandi of both the attacks was similar – ramming an explosive-laden vehicle into a bus carrying soldiers. In both cases, the terror outfits that claimed responsibility for the bombings held the same first name Jaish. According to details, the attack in Iran was conducted by Jaish al-Adl (Army of Justice). It is a Salafi jihadist terrorist organization based in the Sistan and Baluchestan Province of Iran. Jaish al-Adl is successor organization to banned terrorist outfit Jundallah. While in Pulwama the attack was allegedly conducted by Jaish-e-Muhammad (JeM).
In his article titled as “Bush authorises covert CIA operations to destabilise Iran”, Peter Symonds, a well-reputed journalist, stated that: "Alexis Debat, a senior fellow on counterterrorism at the Nixon Centre, told _ABC News_ that Jundallah leader Abdolmalek Rigi ‘used to fight with the Taliban. He’s part drug smuggler, part Taliban, part Sunni activist.’ According to this week’s report, U.S. officials deny any “direct funding” of Jundallah but “say the leader of Jundallah was in regular contact with U.S. officials.” In other words, in its efforts to bring about a “regime change” in Iran, the Bush administration was collaborating with the Sunni extremists associated with the Taliban, which is the main target of the U.S. “war on terror” in the neighbouring Afghanistan".7
Apart from the U.S., Jundallah had links with Israel and the UK too, that had maintained intimate relations with the organization. Mark Perry’s article_ “False Flag”_ made very disturbing revelations. While referring to the CIA secret memos he stated, “Buried deep in the archives of America's intelligence services are a series of memos, written during the last years of President George W. Bush's administration, that describe how Israeli Mossad officers recruited operatives belonging to the terrorist group Jundallah by passing themselves off as American agents. According to two U.S. intelligence officials, the Israelis, flush with American dollars and toting U.S. passports, posed as CIA officers in recruiting Jundallah operatives – what is commonly referred to as a "false flag" operation”. He further elaborated that the recruiting took place in London, (where most of the Baloch insurgents had taken asylum).8 It is opined that Mark has very aptly exposed the plot of how Mossad has been using Jundallah terrorists in the past to assassinate people in Iran.
Since Jaish al-Adl is the successor organization to Jundallah it has only changed the name to stay off the U.S.’ designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations list. Therefore, it can lead to a hypothesis that Jaish al-Adl is a terrorist organization which is operating in Sistan-Baluchestan, for Mossad as well as CIA to destabilize Iran. Since borders among Afghanistan, Pakistan’s Balochistan province and Iranian Baluchestan are very porous, the same gaps are exploited by RAW and other collaborative intelligence agencies to plan and conduct terrorist operations in Iranian Baluchestan as well as Pakistani Balochistan. To mask these operations, an impression is created through well-orchestrated information warfare that somehow ISI is behind Jaish al-Adl, but on ground, indicators point out that it is linked (to say, influenced, controlled or operated) to Mossad, CIA and even RAW.
Now coming back to the terrorist attack in Pulwama. At least 40 Indian Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel were killed on February 14, 2019 in the suicide attack in the strife-torn IIOJ&K. According to details, local Kashmiri militant Adil Dar drove a vehicle packed with explosives of about more than 300 kgs into a bus that was part of a CRPF convoy of 78 vehicles. The convoy was on its way to Srinagar from Jammu when the explosion hit a bus full of CRPF personnel at Lethipora near Awantipora in Pulwama District. Surprisingly, within an hour of attack the video of Adil Dar was released on internet and Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM), a banned terrorist outfit, claimed responsibility for it.9 In a dramatic turn of events, on February 18, 2019 Indian security forces claimed to have killed the JeM commander, Abdul Rasheed Ghazi alias Kamran, in a 12-hour-long encounter with multiple JeM terrorists in Pulwama area. According to the Indian sources, Ghazi was a Pakistani national and the brain behind the Pulwama attack.10

The use of vehicle bombs in the Kashmir freedom struggle was a new development as Kashmiris had never used these tactics before. However, since both attacks in Sistan-Baluchestan and Pulwama employed the identical modus operandi, the common thread was laid out in the open. That was Indian intelligence agency and its cohorts have their fingerprints clearly marked on both the attacks. It is an open secret that Israel has been training Indian security and intelligence personnel on how to suppress the freedom struggle of Kashmir by using oppressive measures like demolition of houses, burning of mosques and planting of own agents into the ranks of freedom fighters. Therefore, it is no coincidence that attacks in Pulwama and the Sistan province of Iran took place on eastern and western borders of Pakistan almost concurrently.

Interestingly, the mastermind of Pulwama attack was eliminated. Thus, at that point in time it could not be established that in the presence of credible intelligence warning of imminent vehicle borne attack by Indian intelligence agencies how a 20-year-old boy was able to dodge the security cordon and ram the bus. It was also a mystery how, Adil Dar, a known Hizbul Mujahideen activist and in the custody of Indian forces got released, switched his allegiance to JeM and became a suicide bomber. Similarly, it could not also be determined that in the most militarized region of the world, having one of the most intense intelligence networks (both human as well as electronic) how more than 300 kgs of explosives – used by Indian Forces for blowing up rocks for road construction – ended up in the hands of a freedom fighter. However, the latest revelations on the subject in January 2020, has joined all the missing dots and comprehensively addressed all the unanswered queries. On January 11, 2020, the Mumbai Police has issued Charge Sheets against_ Republic TV,_ Editor-in-Chief, Arnab Goswami and Partho Dasgupta, the former Chief Executive Officer of the Broadcast Audience Research Council (BARC), which measures television ratings in the fake Television Rating Points (TRP) scam. Though the scam is regarding paying bribes by Goswami to Dasgupta to enhance rating of his channel, however, the investigation has shockingly revealed the very facts that Indian TV anchor Arnab Goswami, who enjoys very intimate and close relations with Prime Minister Modi had prior knowledge of both Pulwama as well as Balakot attacks.
According to details on February 14, 2019 at about 3:15 p.m., terrorist struck the explosive laden car with CRPF convoy killing 40 soldiers. The same day after about an hour, at 4:19 p.m., Goswami sent a WhatsApp message to Dasgupta saying that his channel was: “20 min ahead on the biggest terrorist attack of the year in Kashmir… only one channel with ground presence”. Later at 5:43 p.m. Goswami again sent message to Dasgupta with regard to his channel’s coverage: “This attack we have won like crazy”. In the same context just nine days after the Pulwama incidence, on February 23, 2019, at 10:31 p.m. Goswami sent a WhatsApp message to Dasgupta saying: “On another note something big will happen”. At 10:36 p.m. Dasgupta raised a query and said: “Dawood?” At 10:36 p.m. Goswami replied: “No sir Pakistan something major will be done this time”. At 10:40 p.m. Goswami further explained to Dasgupta through another message saying: “Bigger than a normal strike and also on the same time something major on Kashmir. On Pakistan the [Indian] government is confident of striking in a way that people will be elated”.11 On February 26, 2019 three days after this conversation, Indian fighter aircraft crossed the line of control and bombed Balakot inside Pakistan.

From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While _Republic TV_ media team was stationed beforehand at the scene of Pulwama attack. For political gains, Modi very callously killed his own soldiers in Pulwama to win India's general elections scheduled for April-May 2019.
It is important to note during the 2019 election, Modi made Balakot airstrikes as one of the foremost topics for the election campaign. This is evident from the fact that on April 9, 2019, while addressing a rally in Ausa in Maharashtra's Latur, Modi said: "Can your first vote be dedicated to those who carried out the air strike." He further added: "I want to tell the first-time voters: can your first vote be dedicated to the _veer jawans_ (valiant soldiers) who carried out the air strike in Pakistan. Can your first vote be dedicated to the veer shaheed (brave martyrs) of Pulwama ".12

*Strategic Objectives of Pulwama False Flag Operation*

Having established beyond doubt that Pulwama and Sistan-Baluchestan attacks were interrelated and false flag operations. Let us now identify what India and its collaborator wanted to achieve from these false flag operations. The answer is simple, both wanted to see Pakistan and Iran isolated and fragmented. At the same time, they wanted the chaos in the Middle East and Afghanistan to continue so that Muslims in the region as an entity may not emerge as a powerful bloc in the future. It may be recalled that at that point in time Pakistan was trying to bridge the differences between Iran and Saudi Arabia diplomatically and also was trying to diffuse tensions among varying factions in the Middle East and Afghanistan. Therefore, these attacks were executed simultaneously to derail these efforts. These attacks were also specifically planned at a time when the Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia was about to visit Pakistan. One of the purposes was to make the Crown Prince believe that Pakistan was the epicenter of terrorism and not a safe place for Saudi investment. Concurrently, it was aimed to make Iran realize that Pakistan was acting as a Saudi proxy in the region and fueling terrorism in Iran. Internationally its goal was to send a false message to the world community at large that ongoing freedom struggle in Kashmir is actually nothing but terrorism fueled and abetted by Pakistan. Thus, preparing grounds for absorption of UN acknowledged disputed region of Kashmir into Indian Union.

*Absorption of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir into the Indian Union*

From his reckless actions and false flag operation which could have escalated into a full-scale nuclear war between India and Pakistan, to the nuclear exchange that could have resulted in hundreds of millions of deaths, fascist Modi was able to win the 2019 election with overwhelming majority thus paving the way for BJP hawks to abrogate Article 370 of the Indian constitution. The article granted special autonomous status to the occupied territory of Jammu and Kashmir. BJP government also retracted Article 35A, which restricted non-Kashmiris from buying land in the state, potentially opening the way for non-Kashmiris and Hindus to migrate to the state and alter its Muslim-majority demography. Therefore, Prime Minister Modi’s decision of revoking the special status of Kashmir on August 5, 2019, was totally in line with the RSS ideology of creating a homogenous Hindu nation. It was a clear message to all the minorities in India that they have the choice to become Hindus and join the mainstream, otherwise they would be eliminated by force and their freedom, property and even the right to breath and live would be taken away from them. It also sent a strong signal to other regions vying for more autonomy or freedom that BJP-led government would crush any such idea or ambition with an iron fist.

*Hindutva and Other Extremist Ideologies Embrace Each Other to Crush Muslims*

Being one of the world’s ancient civilizations with the second most populated country of the world, India under Modi is now aspiring to become superpower of the world and policeman of the region. Indian policymakers consider Pakistan to be the major roadblock in these efforts. Meanwhile, with the demise of Soviet Union, the common perception among the extremists _far right_ Christians living in West, Zionism and extremist Hindus in India is that political Islam (as an ideology) is the gravest threat to their new world order. To mitigate this threat, the relations between Narendra Modi-led nationalist government in India and other _far right_ regimes in collaborating countries have grown rapidly in the recent years. Apart from exponential rise in trade and defense relations, rightwing nationalism in allied countries and rightwing Hindu nationalism under Modi with common hatred for Islam and Muslims have become the foundation stone of the ideological relationship between these collaborators. After this strong bonding, Modi using the template of its close ally has embarked upon the mission of genocide, changing demography of areas and occupying Muslim lands by force, especially in IIOJ&K. There are currently more than 800,000 Indian soldiers in IIOJ&K and the very fact that they exercise expanded legal authority under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, 1990 is a cause of great human rights concern. Pumping more troops and clamping indefinite curfews in IIOJ&K has resulted in aggravating of human rights abuses manifold. This tyranny and oppression of Modi fascist regime has denuded the actual face of Modi’s government and alienated all Kashmiris of the IIOJ&K across the board to the point of no return.
In these circumstances the political strategy of Modi government at present is to encourage Hindu migration to the region en masse by buying Kashmiri lands and getting married with Kashmiri girls. By doing so India wants to turn the Muslim majority into minority as Israel has done in the case of West Bank in Palestine. As far as India’s military strategy is concerned, New Delhi wants to keep IIOJ&K under siege through its heavy military presence till the will of Kashmiri people to resist the illegal occupation is fragmented. As far as Pakistan is concerned, India is likely to keep the LoC active by targeting civil population and Pakistani military posts by artillery and other means. If things are still not manageable, India would resort to surgical/air strikes in Azad Kashmir to heighten the costs for Islamabad with the aim of deterring future cross-border attacks. If these measures are still unable to control the indigenous freedom struggle, New Delhi could resort to creating a casus belli similar to Pulwama attack. That, naturally, would bring the subcontinent's nuclear-armed neighbors closer to the edge of a conflict that would reverberate far beyond disputed Kashmir and even lead to a much bigger catastrophe. The nuclear war between two countries has global implications which is not understood by many in the world.

*Conclusion*

Security situation in South Asia is in a state of flux. As far as the United States is concerned, it wants to get out of Afghanistan. It needs Pakistan to influence Taliban to respect the peace deal which could provide an honorable exit to Washington. Therefore, the present thaw in the U.S. and Pakistan relations is tactical in nature and short term. Due to myriad of reasons the U.S. has established strategic alliance with India in all fields. Thus, nuclear armed Muslim Pakistan which is also the most important partner of China’s Belt and Road Initiative is viewed with skepticism by India and its strategic allies. With strategic aims of depriving Pakistan of its nuclear arms and rolling back of CPEC project, these countries sometimes in concert and at times individually have tried to destabilize Pakistan. It is no coincidence that Pakistan is in the eye of storm since 2001. Invasion of Afghanistan and installation of Northern Alliance dominated government there, attack on Indian Parliament, giving flip to insurgencies in Balochistan/FATA, creation of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM), terrorist attacks on Samjhauta Express, Mumbai, Pathankot, Uri, Pulwama, GHQ Rawalpindi, PNS Mehran Karachi; all had almost identical strategic aims. These aims have been to create a two-front dilemma for Pakistan Armed forces, create internal fissures, cause economic meltdown, demoralize paramilitary forces to an extent so that there is complete paralysis and chaos in Pakistan. Against all odds, Pakistan has emerged as more resilient country by sacrificing almost 100,000 persons and at a loss of USD 120 billion over the years. The timing of revoking of Article 370 by India at a time when Afghanistan is stabilizing, is another attempt to embroil Pakistan in one more protracted conflict. New Delhi believes that by doing so it could squeeze Islamabad politically, diplomatically, economically and militarily further. However, like always, amid Indian aggression Pakistani nation and its armed forces are galvanized and ready to meet all the emerging challenges. It is believed that Indian miscalculation this time Insha Allah will end up in the freedom of IIOJ&K.

The author is a Retired Vice Admiral and was Ambassador of Pakistan to Maldives.
E-mail: waseemakram55@hotmail.com.

1. Dedicate your vote to men killed in Balakot strike: PM Modi to first-time voter by Ausa, _India Today,_ April 9, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/elections...young-voters-right-to-vote-1497995-2019-04-09
2. Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, Hindu Organization, Written by: The Editors of _Encyclopaedia Britannic_a. https://www.britannica.com/topic/Rashtriya-Swayamsevak-Sangh What Hindu Nationalism Means for India's Future, Stratfor World View, June 06, 2016. https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/what-hindu-nationalism-means-indias-future
3. Ram Mandir, by Asha Kiran, Lakshay Books Delhi, Chapter _Demolition of Babri mosque_, page 85 published 2018.
4. Violence in Gujarat – _Human Rights Watch_, Vol. 14, No. 3(C), April 2002. https://www.hrw.org/reports/2002/india/gujarat.pdf
5. Narendra Modi: Becoming the Butcher of Gujarat, _Organization for Minorities of India, _August 12, 2013. http://www.ofmi.org/narendra-modi-becoming-the-butcher-of-gujarat/
6. What happened in Godhra town in Gujarat on February 27, 2002 (Godhra incident)? By Ranjan Kumar Ghosal, July 2017. https://www.quora.com/What-happened-in-Godhra-town-in-Gujarat-on-February-27-2002-Godhra-incident
7. Symonds, Peter. (2007, May 25). Bush authorises covert CIA operations to destabilise Iran. _World Socialist_ Web Site. http://www.wsws.org /en/articles/2007/05/iran-m25.html
8. False Flag by Mark Perry, Foreign Policy, January 13, 2013. Retrieved from http:// foreign policy.com/articles/2012/01/13/false-flag.
9. Pulwama terror attack: Jaish-e-Mohammed claims responsibility with video of suicide bomber Adil Dar, _India Today,_ New Delhi, February 14, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-e-mohammad-adil-ahmad-dar-1456169-2019-02-14
10. Pulwama encounter: CRPF convoy attack mastermind Ghazi Rasheed killed by Shuja-ul-Haq and Ashraf Wani , Srinagar,_ India Today, _February 18, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...er-jaish-e-mohammad-kamran-1458570-2019-02-18
11. Arnabgate: Evaluating crime and punishment, _Sabrang India, _January 21, 2021.Obtained from https://sabrangindia.in/article/arnabgate-evaluating-crime-and-punishment
12. Dedicate your vote to men killed in Balakot strike: PM Modi to first-time voter by Ausa, _India Today,_ April 9, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/elections...young-voters-right-to-vote-1497995-2019-04-09










False Flag Operation at Pulwama and Ideology of Hindutva into Play


From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While Republic TV media team was...




www.hilal.gov.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

A good article, but it really doesn't make any impact. What the state has to understand is that world opinion is tainted. It doesn't look at facts. It only acts according to its own interests. Right now and for the unforseeable future India in all its manifestations is acceptable to the established order.

Hindutva ideology, Muslim/low caste discrimination, killing of minorities, mass rape culture etc. It is not enough to convince the established order that India is a freak nation. Right now containment of China is most important. Everything else is secondary. Pakistan literally talking to a brick wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Signalian said:


> *From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While Republic TV media team was stationed beforehand at the scene of Pulwama attack. For political gains, Modi very callously killed his own soldiers in Pulwama to win India's general elections scheduled for April-May 2019.
> 
> It is important to note during the 2019 election, Modi made Balakot airstrikes as one of the foremost topics for the election campaign. This is evident from fact that on April 9, 2019, while addressing a rally in Ausa in Maharashtra's Latur, Modi said: "Can your first vote be dedicated to those who carried out the air strike." He further added: "I want to tell the first-time voters: can your first vote be dedicated to the veer jawans (valiant soldiers) who carried out the air strike in Pakistan. Can your first vote be dedicated to the veer shaheed (brave martyrs) of Pulwama ". *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and Ideology of Hindutva*
> In 1925, an Indian doctor named K. B. Hedgewar formed the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) to promote a more centralized and assertive interpretation of Hinduism.1 Hedgewar envisioned India as a distinctly Hindu nation in which the populace was united around a common and defensible interpretation of Hinduism or Hindutva. As an ideology it is based on the principle of establishing the hegemony of Hindus and the Hindu way of life in the Subcontinent. One thread of this ideology is to restore the division of Indian subcontinent by making it one entity. RSS believes that the 1947 partition of India and creation of Pakistan and later Bangladesh are in fact a sacrifice of holy land of Akhand Bharat and this historic mistake needs to be corrected. One RSS member, Nathuram Godse, was so incensed by Gandhi agreeing to the partition of India and his thoughts of a religiously tolerant society, that he assassinated Mahatma Gandhi on January 30, 1948.
> 
> The Bharatiya Janata Party’s (BJP) origins lie in the Bharatiya Jana Sangh, popularly known as the Jana Sangh, founded by Syama Prasad Mukherjee in 1951 in response to the politics of the dominant secular Indian Congress Party. It was founded in collaboration with the Hindu nationalist organization RSS and is in fact the political arm of the organization. Presently, RSS is part of the Sangh Parivar, a conglomerate of Hindu nationalist organizations spanning religion, politics and defense of the faith. RSS firmly believes that Subcontinent is a native Hindu region that has been invaded and contaminated by foreign religions. According to their views, Indian Muslims which constitute at least 14.2 percent of the country’s population cannot be accepted as sons of the soil. RSS also now publicly demands that Hinduism should supplant secularism as the guiding principle of Indian society.2 The ultimate aim of this philosophy is political and cultural subjugation of the country's Sikh, Christian and Muslim populations first, as well as the undoing and absorption of Pakistan/Bangladesh into the Indian Union later.
> Prime Minister Modi embodies the past, present and future of the Hindu nationalist movement that is RSS. Modi was born on June 17, 1950; he joined the RSS youth wing when he was only 8 years old and became a full-time volunteer at the age of 17. In 1985, he joined BJP. In 2002, he became the Chief Minister of Gujarat and subsequently in 2014, he became Prime Minister of India. His exponential rise to power is based on strong anti-Muslim and anti-Pakistani ideology. To attract majority Hindu vote, he has openly professed demolition of Babri Mosque, ban on cow slaughter, revoking the special status of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJ&K) and teaching a lesson militarily to Pakistan and even fragmenting it further on numerous occasions.
> 
> In order to increase its vote bank among Hindus, Modi-led BJP party has always whipped up anti-Muslim sentiments. For example, in 1992, it organized a Hindu mob to demolish 16th century Babri Mosque. The contention was that the mosque was built upon the birthplace of the Hindu God Rama. Ensuing Hindu-Muslim communal riots spread to cities like Mumbai, Surat, Ahmedabad, Kanpur, Delhi, Bhopal and several others, eventually resulting in over 2000 deaths, mainly Muslim.3
> In 2002, about 58 Hindu pilgrims died in a burning train near the Godhra railway station in the Indian state of Gujarat. In making a public statement after the incident, Modi declared it a terrorist attack planned and orchestrated by local Muslims. Resultantly, communal riots broke out in Gujarat. In one of the bloodiest massacres in the history of modern India, mobs armed with addresses of businesses and residences owned by Gujarat’s Muslim minority attacked and systematically eliminated Muslims. Human Rights Watch reported that nearly 2,000 Muslims were massacred by Hindu mobs and over 150,000 displaced.4 Modi as Chief Minister ordered Gujarat’s police not to halt the bloodshed or aid the victims. The worst-affected area was Ahmedabad, the state’s largest city. Violence continued unabated for three days from February 27 to March 1 and more sporadically throughout Gujarat for months. The U.S. State Department later concluded that Modi was complicit in the riots, that he ordered Gujarat’s police not to stop the violence or aid the victims, and that his police forces were directly involved in the bloodshed.5 Modi was never charged, however, but was instead reelected to a third term with a landslide vote. His use of state terrorism to inspire his core voting bloc continues unabated till date.
> On May 17, 2004, Lalu Prasad Yadav was appointed railway minister. In September 2004, two and half years after the train burning, Yadav appointed former Supreme Court Justice Umesh Chandra Banerjee to investigate the incident. In January 2005, Banerjee presented his interim report, which tentatively ascribed the fire as an "accidental fire," after ruling out other theories.6 He cited a forensic report stating that the injuries on the victims were only compatible with an "internal fire." This was despite Modi being declared as the ‘Butcher of Gujarat’ by international media, as the Muslim genocide was conducted under his watch. Based on the facts mentioned above, he was also refused entry visa by the U.S. for sponsoring and abetting state-sponsored terrorism as Chief Minister. He became the hero of the Indian extreme right and was elected as Prime Minister of India in 2014.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulwama Attack – A False Flag Operation*
> On February 14, 2019 a suicide attack at Pulwama in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJ&K) occurred, which mirrored a suicide bombing in Iran’s Sistan-Baluchestan border province on February 13 that left 27 Iranian Revolutionary Guards dead. According to sources, the modus operandi of both the attacks was similar – ramming an explosive-laden vehicle into a bus carrying soldiers. In both cases, the terror outfits that claimed responsibility for the bombings held the same first name Jaish. According to details, the attack in Iran was conducted by Jaish al-Adl (Army of Justice). It is a Salafi jihadist terrorist organization based in the Sistan and Baluchestan Province of Iran. Jaish al-Adl is successor organization to banned terrorist outfit Jundallah. While in Pulwama the attack was allegedly conducted by Jaish-e-Muhammad (JeM).
> In his article titled as “Bush authorises covert CIA operations to destabilise Iran”, Peter Symonds, a well-reputed journalist, stated that: "Alexis Debat, a senior fellow on counterterrorism at the Nixon Centre, told _ABC News_ that Jundallah leader Abdolmalek Rigi ‘used to fight with the Taliban. He’s part drug smuggler, part Taliban, part Sunni activist.’ According to this week’s report, U.S. officials deny any “direct funding” of Jundallah but “say the leader of Jundallah was in regular contact with U.S. officials.” In other words, in its efforts to bring about a “regime change” in Iran, the Bush administration was collaborating with the Sunni extremists associated with the Taliban, which is the main target of the U.S. “war on terror” in the neighbouring Afghanistan".7
> Apart from the U.S., Jundallah had links with Israel and the UK too, that had maintained intimate relations with the organization. Mark Perry’s article_ “False Flag”_ made very disturbing revelations. While referring to the CIA secret memos he stated, “Buried deep in the archives of America's intelligence services are a series of memos, written during the last years of President George W. Bush's administration, that describe how Israeli Mossad officers recruited operatives belonging to the terrorist group Jundallah by passing themselves off as American agents. According to two U.S. intelligence officials, the Israelis, flush with American dollars and toting U.S. passports, posed as CIA officers in recruiting Jundallah operatives – what is commonly referred to as a "false flag" operation”. He further elaborated that the recruiting took place in London, (where most of the Baloch insurgents had taken asylum).8 It is opined that Mark has very aptly exposed the plot of how Mossad has been using Jundallah terrorists in the past to assassinate people in Iran.
> Since Jaish al-Adl is the successor organization to Jundallah it has only changed the name to stay off the U.S.’ designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations list. Therefore, it can lead to a hypothesis that Jaish al-Adl is a terrorist organization which is operating in Sistan-Baluchestan, for Mossad as well as CIA to destabilize Iran. Since borders among Afghanistan, Pakistan’s Balochistan province and Iranian Baluchestan are very porous, the same gaps are exploited by RAW and other collaborative intelligence agencies to plan and conduct terrorist operations in Iranian Baluchestan as well as Pakistani Balochistan. To mask these operations, an impression is created through well-orchestrated information warfare that somehow ISI is behind Jaish al-Adl, but on ground, indicators point out that it is linked (to say, influenced, controlled or operated) to Mossad, CIA and even RAW.
> Now coming back to the terrorist attack in Pulwama. At least 40 Indian Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel were killed on February 14, 2019 in the suicide attack in the strife-torn IIOJ&K. According to details, local Kashmiri militant Adil Dar drove a vehicle packed with explosives of about more than 300 kgs into a bus that was part of a CRPF convoy of 78 vehicles. The convoy was on its way to Srinagar from Jammu when the explosion hit a bus full of CRPF personnel at Lethipora near Awantipora in Pulwama District. Surprisingly, within an hour of attack the video of Adil Dar was released on internet and Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM), a banned terrorist outfit, claimed responsibility for it.9 In a dramatic turn of events, on February 18, 2019 Indian security forces claimed to have killed the JeM commander, Abdul Rasheed Ghazi alias Kamran, in a 12-hour-long encounter with multiple JeM terrorists in Pulwama area. According to the Indian sources, Ghazi was a Pakistani national and the brain behind the Pulwama attack.10
> 
> The use of vehicle bombs in the Kashmir freedom struggle was a new development as Kashmiris had never used these tactics before. However, since both attacks in Sistan-Baluchestan and Pulwama employed the identical modus operandi, the common thread was laid out in the open. That was Indian intelligence agency and its cohorts have their fingerprints clearly marked on both the attacks. It is an open secret that Israel has been training Indian security and intelligence personnel on how to suppress the freedom struggle of Kashmir by using oppressive measures like demolition of houses, burning of mosques and planting of own agents into the ranks of freedom fighters. Therefore, it is no coincidence that attacks in Pulwama and the Sistan province of Iran took place on eastern and western borders of Pakistan almost concurrently.
> 
> Interestingly, the mastermind of Pulwama attack was eliminated. Thus, at that point in time it could not be established that in the presence of credible intelligence warning of imminent vehicle borne attack by Indian intelligence agencies how a 20-year-old boy was able to dodge the security cordon and ram the bus. It was also a mystery how, Adil Dar, a known Hizbul Mujahideen activist and in the custody of Indian forces got released, switched his allegiance to JeM and became a suicide bomber. Similarly, it could not also be determined that in the most militarized region of the world, having one of the most intense intelligence networks (both human as well as electronic) how more than 300 kgs of explosives – used by Indian Forces for blowing up rocks for road construction – ended up in the hands of a freedom fighter. However, the latest revelations on the subject in January 2020, has joined all the missing dots and comprehensively addressed all the unanswered queries. On January 11, 2020, the Mumbai Police has issued Charge Sheets against_ Republic TV,_ Editor-in-Chief, Arnab Goswami and Partho Dasgupta, the former Chief Executive Officer of the Broadcast Audience Research Council (BARC), which measures television ratings in the fake Television Rating Points (TRP) scam. Though the scam is regarding paying bribes by Goswami to Dasgupta to enhance rating of his channel, however, the investigation has shockingly revealed the very facts that Indian TV anchor Arnab Goswami, who enjoys very intimate and close relations with Prime Minister Modi had prior knowledge of both Pulwama as well as Balakot attacks.
> According to details on February 14, 2019 at about 3:15 p.m., terrorist struck the explosive laden car with CRPF convoy killing 40 soldiers. The same day after about an hour, at 4:19 p.m., Goswami sent a WhatsApp message to Dasgupta saying that his channel was: “20 min ahead on the biggest terrorist attack of the year in Kashmir… only one channel with ground presence”. Later at 5:43 p.m. Goswami again sent message to Dasgupta with regard to his channel’s coverage: “This attack we have won like crazy”. In the same context just nine days after the Pulwama incidence, on February 23, 2019, at 10:31 p.m. Goswami sent a WhatsApp message to Dasgupta saying: “On another note something big will happen”. At 10:36 p.m. Dasgupta raised a query and said: “Dawood?” At 10:36 p.m. Goswami replied: “No sir Pakistan something major will be done this time”. At 10:40 p.m. Goswami further explained to Dasgupta through another message saying: “Bigger than a normal strike and also on the same time something major on Kashmir. On Pakistan the [Indian] government is confident of striking in a way that people will be elated”.11 On February 26, 2019 three days after this conversation, Indian fighter aircraft crossed the line of control and bombed Balakot inside Pakistan.
> 
> From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While _Republic TV_ media team was stationed beforehand at the scene of Pulwama attack. For political gains, Modi very callously killed his own soldiers in Pulwama to win India's general elections scheduled for April-May 2019.
> It is important to note during the 2019 election, Modi made Balakot airstrikes as one of the foremost topics for the election campaign. This is evident from the fact that on April 9, 2019, while addressing a rally in Ausa in Maharashtra's Latur, Modi said: "Can your first vote be dedicated to those who carried out the air strike." He further added: "I want to tell the first-time voters: can your first vote be dedicated to the _veer jawans_ (valiant soldiers) who carried out the air strike in Pakistan. Can your first vote be dedicated to the veer shaheed (brave martyrs) of Pulwama ".12
> 
> *Strategic Objectives of Pulwama False Flag Operation*
> 
> Having established beyond doubt that Pulwama and Sistan-Baluchestan attacks were interrelated and false flag operations. Let us now identify what India and its collaborator wanted to achieve from these false flag operations. The answer is simple, both wanted to see Pakistan and Iran isolated and fragmented. At the same time, they wanted the chaos in the Middle East and Afghanistan to continue so that Muslims in the region as an entity may not emerge as a powerful bloc in the future. It may be recalled that at that point in time Pakistan was trying to bridge the differences between Iran and Saudi Arabia diplomatically and also was trying to diffuse tensions among varying factions in the Middle East and Afghanistan. Therefore, these attacks were executed simultaneously to derail these efforts. These attacks were also specifically planned at a time when the Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia was about to visit Pakistan. One of the purposes was to make the Crown Prince believe that Pakistan was the epicenter of terrorism and not a safe place for Saudi investment. Concurrently, it was aimed to make Iran realize that Pakistan was acting as a Saudi proxy in the region and fueling terrorism in Iran. Internationally its goal was to send a false message to the world community at large that ongoing freedom struggle in Kashmir is actually nothing but terrorism fueled and abetted by Pakistan. Thus, preparing grounds for absorption of UN acknowledged disputed region of Kashmir into Indian Union.
> 
> *Absorption of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir into the Indian Union*
> 
> From his reckless actions and false flag operation which could have escalated into a full-scale nuclear war between India and Pakistan, to the nuclear exchange that could have resulted in hundreds of millions of deaths, fascist Modi was able to win the 2019 election with overwhelming majority thus paving the way for BJP hawks to abrogate Article 370 of the Indian constitution. The article granted special autonomous status to the occupied territory of Jammu and Kashmir. BJP government also retracted Article 35A, which restricted non-Kashmiris from buying land in the state, potentially opening the way for non-Kashmiris and Hindus to migrate to the state and alter its Muslim-majority demography. Therefore, Prime Minister Modi’s decision of revoking the special status of Kashmir on August 5, 2019, was totally in line with the RSS ideology of creating a homogenous Hindu nation. It was a clear message to all the minorities in India that they have the choice to become Hindus and join the mainstream, otherwise they would be eliminated by force and their freedom, property and even the right to breath and live would be taken away from them. It also sent a strong signal to other regions vying for more autonomy or freedom that BJP-led government would crush any such idea or ambition with an iron fist.
> 
> *Hindutva and Other Extremist Ideologies Embrace Each Other to Crush Muslims*
> 
> Being one of the world’s ancient civilizations with the second most populated country of the world, India under Modi is now aspiring to become superpower of the world and policeman of the region. Indian policymakers consider Pakistan to be the major roadblock in these efforts. Meanwhile, with the demise of Soviet Union, the common perception among the extremists _far right_ Christians living in West, Zionism and extremist Hindus in India is that political Islam (as an ideology) is the gravest threat to their new world order. To mitigate this threat, the relations between Narendra Modi-led nationalist government in India and other _far right_ regimes in collaborating countries have grown rapidly in the recent years. Apart from exponential rise in trade and defense relations, rightwing nationalism in allied countries and rightwing Hindu nationalism under Modi with common hatred for Islam and Muslims have become the foundation stone of the ideological relationship between these collaborators. After this strong bonding, Modi using the template of its close ally has embarked upon the mission of genocide, changing demography of areas and occupying Muslim lands by force, especially in IIOJ&K. There are currently more than 800,000 Indian soldiers in IIOJ&K and the very fact that they exercise expanded legal authority under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, 1990 is a cause of great human rights concern. Pumping more troops and clamping indefinite curfews in IIOJ&K has resulted in aggravating of human rights abuses manifold. This tyranny and oppression of Modi fascist regime has denuded the actual face of Modi’s government and alienated all Kashmiris of the IIOJ&K across the board to the point of no return.
> In these circumstances the political strategy of Modi government at present is to encourage Hindu migration to the region en masse by buying Kashmiri lands and getting married with Kashmiri girls. By doing so India wants to turn the Muslim majority into minority as Israel has done in the case of West Bank in Palestine. As far as India’s military strategy is concerned, New Delhi wants to keep IIOJ&K under siege through its heavy military presence till the will of Kashmiri people to resist the illegal occupation is fragmented. As far as Pakistan is concerned, India is likely to keep the LoC active by targeting civil population and Pakistani military posts by artillery and other means. If things are still not manageable, India would resort to surgical/air strikes in Azad Kashmir to heighten the costs for Islamabad with the aim of deterring future cross-border attacks. If these measures are still unable to control the indigenous freedom struggle, New Delhi could resort to creating a casus belli similar to Pulwama attack. That, naturally, would bring the subcontinent's nuclear-armed neighbors closer to the edge of a conflict that would reverberate far beyond disputed Kashmir and even lead to a much bigger catastrophe. The nuclear war between two countries has global implications which is not understood by many in the world.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Security situation in South Asia is in a state of flux. As far as the United States is concerned, it wants to get out of Afghanistan. It needs Pakistan to influence Taliban to respect the peace deal which could provide an honorable exit to Washington. Therefore, the present thaw in the U.S. and Pakistan relations is tactical in nature and short term. Due to myriad of reasons the U.S. has established strategic alliance with India in all fields. Thus, nuclear armed Muslim Pakistan which is also the most important partner of China’s Belt and Road Initiative is viewed with skepticism by India and its strategic allies. With strategic aims of depriving Pakistan of its nuclear arms and rolling back of CPEC project, these countries sometimes in concert and at times individually have tried to destabilize Pakistan. It is no coincidence that Pakistan is in the eye of storm since 2001. Invasion of Afghanistan and installation of Northern Alliance dominated government there, attack on Indian Parliament, giving flip to insurgencies in Balochistan/FATA, creation of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM), terrorist attacks on Samjhauta Express, Mumbai, Pathankot, Uri, Pulwama, GHQ Rawalpindi, PNS Mehran Karachi; all had almost identical strategic aims. These aims have been to create a two-front dilemma for Pakistan Armed forces, create internal fissures, cause economic meltdown, demoralize paramilitary forces to an extent so that there is complete paralysis and chaos in Pakistan. Against all odds, Pakistan has emerged as more resilient country by sacrificing almost 100,000 persons and at a loss of USD 120 billion over the years. The timing of revoking of Article 370 by India at a time when Afghanistan is stabilizing, is another attempt to embroil Pakistan in one more protracted conflict. New Delhi believes that by doing so it could squeeze Islamabad politically, diplomatically, economically and militarily further. However, like always, amid Indian aggression Pakistani nation and its armed forces are galvanized and ready to meet all the emerging challenges. It is believed that Indian miscalculation this time Insha Allah will end up in the freedom of IIOJ&K.
> 
> The author is a Retired Vice Admiral and was Ambassador of Pakistan to Maldives.
> E-mail: waseemakram55@hotmail.com.
> 
> 1. Dedicate your vote to men killed in Balakot strike: PM Modi to first-time voter by Ausa, _India Today,_ April 9, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/elections...young-voters-right-to-vote-1497995-2019-04-09
> 2. Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, Hindu Organization, Written by: The Editors of _Encyclopaedia Britannic_a. https://www.britannica.com/topic/Rashtriya-Swayamsevak-Sangh What Hindu Nationalism Means for India's Future, Stratfor World View, June 06, 2016. https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/what-hindu-nationalism-means-indias-future
> 3. Ram Mandir, by Asha Kiran, Lakshay Books Delhi, Chapter _Demolition of Babri mosque_, page 85 published 2018.
> 4. Violence in Gujarat – _Human Rights Watch_, Vol. 14, No. 3(C), April 2002. https://www.hrw.org/reports/2002/india/gujarat.pdf
> 5. Narendra Modi: Becoming the Butcher of Gujarat, _Organization for Minorities of India, _August 12, 2013. http://www.ofmi.org/narendra-modi-becoming-the-butcher-of-gujarat/
> 6. What happened in Godhra town in Gujarat on February 27, 2002 (Godhra incident)? By Ranjan Kumar Ghosal, July 2017. https://www.quora.com/What-happened-in-Godhra-town-in-Gujarat-on-February-27-2002-Godhra-incident
> 7. Symonds, Peter. (2007, May 25). Bush authorises covert CIA operations to destabilise Iran. _World Socialist_ Web Site. http://www.wsws.org /en/articles/2007/05/iran-m25.html
> 8. False Flag by Mark Perry, Foreign Policy, January 13, 2013. Retrieved from http:// foreign policy.com/articles/2012/01/13/false-flag.
> 9. Pulwama terror attack: Jaish-e-Mohammed claims responsibility with video of suicide bomber Adil Dar, _India Today,_ New Delhi, February 14, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...-e-mohammad-adil-ahmad-dar-1456169-2019-02-14
> 10. Pulwama encounter: CRPF convoy attack mastermind Ghazi Rasheed killed by Shuja-ul-Haq and Ashraf Wani , Srinagar,_ India Today, _February 18, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...er-jaish-e-mohammad-kamran-1458570-2019-02-18
> 11. Arnabgate: Evaluating crime and punishment, _Sabrang India, _January 21, 2021.Obtained from https://sabrangindia.in/article/arnabgate-evaluating-crime-and-punishment
> 12. Dedicate your vote to men killed in Balakot strike: PM Modi to first-time voter by Ausa, _India Today,_ April 9, 2019. https://www.indiatoday.in/elections...young-voters-right-to-vote-1497995-2019-04-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False Flag Operation at Pulwama and Ideology of Hindutva into Play
> 
> 
> From the leaked messages by Arnab Goswami it is now absolutely clear that Prime Minister Modi in collusion with Indian Army, Indian intelligence agencies and Indian right-wing media created a casus belli by orchestrating Pulwama incident to attack Pakistan. While Republic TV media team was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hilal.gov.pk


Indians here need burnol now 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

TTP is a false flag operator of Hindutva Indian terrorists!!!


----------



## utraash

Dalit said:


> A good article, but it really doesn't make any impact. What the state has to understand is that world opinion is tainted. It doesn't look at facts. It only acts according to its own interests. Right now and for the unforseeable future India in all its manifestations is acceptable to the established order.
> 
> Hindutva ideology, Muslim/low caste discrimination, killing of minorities, mass rape culture etc. It is not enough to convince the established order that India is a freak nation. Right now containment of China is most important. Everything else is secondary. Pakistan literally talking to a brick wall.



Low caste are also Hindus, you can't separate them from Hindu fold. Muslims case is different altogether, they now lost their say on the issues of Hindus civilization & if they continue to be adamant as they were during partition then situation could deteriorate further, none would entertain them, their is general realisation in the society that muslims have exploited the naivety or largeheartedness, therefore no more appeasing. 
Mass rape where is it happening? 
Did you ever see the numbers yourself or cook up such fictions to appease your brother in disguise here.


----------

